# Private owned firearms



## patriot_man (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a question pertaining to personally owned firearms.

This might seem like a silly question but my parents (mainly my mom) would like to know when (Boot camp - BUD/S - post-BUD/S) I would be able to pick up my personally owned firearms and store them where I live or am stationed. I guess she's not comfortable with holding onto them for an extended period of time. 

Thank you.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 13, 2015)

From my understanding, when you reach your duty station.  I don't know of anyone at the school houses that stored personal firearms.  

I actually had the same thing happen to me when I left for the Marines.  All I had was a shotgun, and I hid it in the closet.  She ended up finding it about a year later while I was overseas, and wasn't too pleased.  Oh well, she got over it.


----------



## compforce (Apr 13, 2015)

Most schools aren't going to store for you.  Go to the local gun range and store it in a rental locker.  They have them for rent fairly cheap and if they are mil friendly (most are), they might even store it for you at no charge if you explain the problem to them.  Just make sure you have a receipt so if anything happens you can show who had control of it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 13, 2015)

I was going to recommend the local cop shop but that range deal sounds good.


----------



## patriot_man (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. I'll look into these options for storage. 

I think my parents will be fine if I just give them a timeline. I don't have too many guns - just an AR-15 and a Glock 19 and 17 or I guess I could hide 'em like fox1371 lol.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 13, 2015)

patriot_man said:


> I could hide 'em like fox1371


I'm sure you are joking, but "like fox1371", someone found them.  I'm not busting balls, but unsecured weapons can become oop's and accidents a lot faster than properly secured ones.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 13, 2015)

You don't have any friends you could leave them with?


----------



## patriot_man (Apr 13, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm sure you are joking, but "like fox1371", someone found them.  I'm not busting balls, but unsecured weapons can become oop's and accidents a lot faster than properly secured ones.



Yes definitely kidding and agreed!



medicchick said:


> You don't have any friends you could leave them with?



Not really. I live in CA and a lot of my friends are scared or dislike guns. Now that I think of it I may have one friend that may be able to.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 13, 2015)

Best to get em put in some kind of storage or with friends you trust. I like others don't know any schools that are going to be cool with storing your personal weapons. That's not mentioning that wherever your school might be, transporting weapons across state lines is dicey depending on which states you are passing through or heading into. Get em stored somewhere, get em later when your at your first duty station. Once at your duty station, same thing applies, find storage. The absolute last thing you want is a personal firearm found in your barracks room, that's a sure fire way to get your ass in some serious trouble. We weren't even allowed to have our issued weapons in barracks rooms when they were taken out. If we were standing by for a trip out on a training op waiting for transport at the barracks, the weapons either stayed on the grinder with someone watching em or outside on the catwalk with someone watching em.


----------



## patriot_man (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for the info. 

I did read that during inspections having weapons were a no go in the barracks. 

Also I've been looking at what living arrangements are possible off base once I reach my final duty station. I guess that would be the most ideal situation if that opportunity occurs. and when the time comes.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2015)

patriot_man said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> I did read that during inspections having weapons were a no go in the barracks.
> 
> Also I've been looking at what living arrangements are possible off base once I reach my final duty station. I guess that would be the most ideal situation if that opportunity occurs. and when the time comes.



Buy a gun safe,  your folks can store it until you get to a PDY, then you move it and your guns.   Storage - solved.  Security - solved.  Peace of mind - Solved.  

Easy, isn't it?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 14, 2015)

patriot_man said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> I did read that during inspections having weapons were a no go in the barracks.
> 
> Also I've been looking at what living arrangements are possible off base once I reach my final duty station. I guess that would be the most ideal situation if that opportunity occurs. and when the time comes.



Are you married? If not your living in the barracks plain and simple.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 15, 2015)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Are you married? If not your living in the barracks plain and simple.



SEAL's have barracks? Thought it was like SF where there were none.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 15, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Buy a gun safe,  your folks can store it until you get to a PDY, then you move it and your guns.   Storage - solved.  Security - solved.  Peace of mind - Solved.
> 
> Easy, isn't it?




Snap Safe....  that's the ticket!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 15, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> SEAL's have barracks? Thought it was like SF where there were none.



Sorry was speaking in the context of if he was going regular military first before going for SOF.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2015)

I wouldn't know, sorry. Lost all mine in a terrible boating accident several years back.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 2, 2015)

patriot_man
Sorry, just saw this. If you make it to BUD/S, you will be living on base in the SPECWAR barracks. You will NOT be allowed to bring any firearms on base, much less into your barracks.


----------

